# Rokinon 35 f1.4 for video



## nickwees37 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm a filmmaker about to upgrade to DSLR. When it comes to glass, I've heard that variable-aperture zooms are a no-no for video. I'm thinking my best bet is to start with a solid prime (but what do I know?)

I've been eyeing the Rokinon (Samyang) 35mm f1.4 for its build quility, image quality, and onboard aperture adjustment. Good investment for a first lens? Or other lens suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, which body are you going for? On an APS-C sensor like the T2/3/4i or 60D or 7D it'll be about 56mm field of view (compared to a full 35mm frame sensor). That's probably a good normal length lens, while a 50mm will be ~80mm on crop. If you are jumping right up to the 5d2/5d3/1DX then 35mm would be a nice wide.

I think a lot of it depends on just what most of your shots will be. If you are going for a crop, the 17-40mm might actually be a good choice, that'll get you wide to normal (~27-64mm) and on a crop you'll avoid most/all of the corner softness.

If you to stick with the ~$400-600 range, the Samyang 35mm, Canon 50mm f/1.4 (or if you can stand the tiny focus ring 50mm f/1.8 for $100), 85mm f/1.8, 40mm f/2.8, 35mm f/2.0, 24mm f/2.8 would all be good lenses. They are also all EF mounts, so they'll work on a FF if you want to move up to that from a crop sensor later on.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 29, 2012)

Samyang 35mm is a well reviewed solid lens, with great resolution. Especially from f2.0 down.

The main critiques are lack of AF (not important for video)
And the lack of non-stop down metering (that is, you close the iris, the picture gets darker, on canon EF lenses the aperture only closes at the moment of exposure, leaving the viewfinder nice and bright) in this regard it works like a conventional ENG camera lens with an iris ring.

There is a version available with the ball bearing removed from the aperture ring ratchet making for a very smooth iris for on the fly adjustments.

I haven't got one of these lenses yet, but it's next on my list. Seen some great results.

The other approach for video is fast aperture zooms. I've got 3 zooms that cover me from 11-200 at f2.8. Though not as trendy as the very fast primes, they are a lot more practical for the likes of documentary.


----------



## nickwees37 (Jul 29, 2012)

@Drizzt321: My body will be a 60D. I'm on a budget of about $700 or less for my first lens.

@paul13walnut5: I could use some help finding the version of this lens without the ball bearings. Do they sell it under a different name?

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 29, 2012)

It just called the video version. Doesn't cost any more.


----------



## peederj (Jul 29, 2012)

They may come out with real cinema versions of all of these at some point, with follow focus rings built-in as well as declicked irises. They have one for the 8mm already, which is the focal length you least need a follow focus. ???

They are apparently also working on a 24mm tilt-shift.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey there! I'm a DP, own a 7D, 5D mkII, and a RED Scarlet. 
I have many lenses, but right now, I mainly use my Rokinon case. Even on the Scarlet.

If you can wait, in september they'll have all of the lenses out with the cine version, with follow focus gears on the focus ring and aperture ring, declicke aperture, and marked as T-stops instead of F-stops.

They're an awesome set, I've shot head to head with Carl Zeiss (they're better but only noticeable with tests), Leica (didn't like the look on those), Canon L (they're just as good as Rokinon, sometimes they don't get to that point, but they suck at manual focusing because of the short travel between minimum focus distance and infinite).

I'm shooting commercials for Samsung, Coca-Cola, and brands alike. Everyone loves the image it renders.

Go ahead with Samyang/Rokinon. You won't regret it.

About this specific model, at f1.4 is very soft. Very. Maybe I got a bad copy, dunno, but I try not to use it at that point. But I'm refering to pro work where I must show an incredible level of sharpness... I'm very picky with that. With work that isn't that important, f1.4 rocks.


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> If you to stick with the ~$400-600 range, the Samyang 35mm, Canon 50mm f/1.4 (or if you can stand the tiny focus ring 50mm f/1.8 for $100), 85mm f/1.8, 40mm f/2.8, 35mm f/2.0, 24mm f/2.8 would all be good lenses. They are also all EF mounts, so they'll work on a FF if you want to move up to that from a crop sensor later on.



As fantastic a value for money as the 50mm f/1.8 is, I can't recommend it for video. The focus is just too fiddly. Tension on the focus ring is nonexistent in MF and tiny movements have very large effects on focus. To be honest even in photography situations, with magnified live view, it takes a lot of very delicate tweaking to get the focus just right.

As for the Samyang 35mm I don't own it myself but the video I've seen from it looks great, and of course its primary drawback--the lack of autofocus--is a complete non-issue for video.


----------



## nickwees37 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nick Gombinsky: Thanks for the detailed insight! Is there any word on how pricey the new cinelenses will go for?


----------



## VanWeddings (Jul 30, 2012)

having used the rokinon 35 on a 60d i can definitely recommend it. it has an unbelievably smooth focus ring which you'll come to appreciate if you've tried using something like the canon 50 1.8.

1.4 is totally usable most of the time and people look lovely at 1.4. it becomes pin sharp past f2


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jul 30, 2012)

nickwees37 said:


> Nick Gombinsky: Thanks for the detailed insight! Is there any word on how pricey the new cinelenses will go for?



At BH they already have the 8mm cine version and its priced 50 USD more... I guess the rest will follow the same trend, maybe a bit more on the more expensive models...

If you use facebook, search for the Rokinon page and like them. You can ask them about upcoming lenses, pricing, availability, and they'll respond shortly after.


----------

